# Canon 970 IS Silver Digital Camera - PLEASE HELP?



## Laptop (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello guys, 

I am planning to buy this camera from currys... 

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...u=284559&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null

my problem is I cant research anything about this camera. I mean when I search on websites to get a review, people says that this is just ok camera..also when is researched for the video clip in google for many camera, i have found something. but I couldnt find anything for this camera. Does it mean that this is not a very popular or a good camera. Does it mean that i have to change my plans?


I am stuck..please help?


----------



## cohen (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you know how long the camera has been out for... because it might not be a well known camera....


----------



## Laptop (Apr 18, 2008)

vk3fcll said:


> Do you know how long the camera has been out for... because it might not be a well known camera....



i have no idea man...i am sorry..i  just found this camera on currys website n i found itvery interesting....thats all i no..


----------



## cajun (Apr 18, 2008)

Check this CNET review!!!

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/digitalcameras/0,39030232,49296267,00.htm


----------



## techmatch (Apr 19, 2008)

Try dpreview.com this is the best website for this kind of review you will get all info which you want.


----------



## Laptop (Apr 20, 2008)

cajun said:


> Check this CNET review!!!
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/digitalcameras/0,39030232,49296267,00.htm



Hey...thanks for the link but i  have read that link before..thanks 4 de effort anyway...


----------



## Laptop (Apr 20, 2008)

techmatch said:


> Try dpreview.com this is the best website for this kind of review you will get all info which you want.



I tried that link but i coudnt find anything about Canon 970 IS silver digital camera.thanks 4 de help...i will look forward for more help..thanks again


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/04/15/Canon-Digital-IXUS-970-IS/p1

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Pro...tal_Camera/IXUS/Digital_IXUS_970_IS/index.asp


----------



## Laptop (Apr 20, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/04/15/Canon-Digital-IXUS-970-IS/p1
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Pro...tal_Camera/IXUS/Digital_IXUS_970_IS/index.asp



Thanks a lot mate...that helped me very much...

I am looking forward for more posts...

CAN I SAY ONE MORE THING? I'm looking at the disadvantage of this camera now because every website is talking aobut the advantages only. No one says whats wrong with it...I mean, does it make damage itself quciker than othre cameras etc.

Thank you....


----------

